# Timberhaus K9



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with Jill at Timberhaus K9 in Washington State. We've been conversing by e-mail and she seems very nice and her dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Cindy, I hope you find a great little pup







Good luck.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I have talked with someone who gets their dogs from this breeder and they seemed really happy. I have looked at the website and I agree she does have beautiful dogs!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

They do seem to have some wonderful dogs. I've not heard anything bad about this kennel.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

It's way too soon in a way to think about this after Timber, but I'm a planner. We're looking at pups that will be ready to go home in several months. They're planned litters. I thought, what better way to honor him, then find a breeder with his name. It's perfect and they're local. We're looking at others as well, but I'm partial to this one because of the name.









In a way, it's actually helping me cope with Timber's loss because it's keeping my mind busy.


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

I know several people w/ their dogs and a few of them have passed through our schutzhund club. They are high energy working dogs so make sure that is what you want. Jill is a responsible breeder producing dogs w/ good temperament and health.......


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Maybe it's meant to be since it has Timber's name in it.







Definitely stay busy


----------

